# Considering a Bolt+



## oldradio99 (Nov 23, 2005)

Am considering buying a Tivo bolt +. I currently own an XL4 Premier and currently have Comcast but would like to cut to OTA. 

1. Any specials on transferring lifetime from a XL 4 Premier that may be currently running or has run in the past that may get run again?
2. Will my desktop 2.8 work with the Bolt + to transfer shows to a server?
3. Can the Bolt + be connected to OTA and cable at the same time? I would like to test OTA before cutting the cable. 
4. Is there a way to add services like CBS Streaming service or non OTA channels like AMC or TCM?
5. How well does the combined search work given TIVO's issues with the guides?
6. Are there any features on my XL4 that get lost with upgrading?
7. Can i sell my XL4 with the Lifetime?
8. Are there any other questions I should be asking?

Thanks

Art


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The Bolt+ doesn't work with OTA at all it a 6 tuner cable only DVR.

The Bolt does work with Cable or OTA but only one at a time it is a 4 tuner unit.

Desktop still work with the Bolt. You can sell your Premiere 4 with lifetime, the lifetime stays with the unit.

If you are certain you want an OTA DVR the Roamio OTA at $350+/- includes lifetime and is a very good OTA DVR but it only works with OTA.

I never use search.

The apps are the same for the Premieres, Roamios, & Bolts. The services you mentioned are not currently supported.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> If you are certain you want an OTA DVR the Roamio OTA at $350+/- includes lifetime and is a very good OTA DVR but it only works with OTA.


Although one can buy an inexpensive cable card adapter, do some fairly simple mods to it (basically, shaving off some plastic pieces), and put it on the Roamio OTA and end up with a cable or OTA Roamio.


----------



## oldradio99 (Nov 23, 2005)

So basically if I am sticking with a cable service, I should get a Bolt +

If I can and want to dump cable, then I should get a Romio.

Correct?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

If you want to be prepared in case you dump cable, a 4-tuner Bolt does either OTA or cable, just not at the same time.


----------



## oldradio99 (Nov 23, 2005)

Just received an email. 20% off on Bolt + today and tomorrow. Code MAROFF20


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

oldradio99 said:


> Just received an email. 20% off on Bolt + today and tomorrow. Code MAROFF20


Wow, a nice deal. Does that cover only the box, or will it cover a box plus lifetime?


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

Box only. Lifetime service is still $549.99. The promo code takes $100 off the Bolt+. The only service deal that I've gotten lately is the monthly service for $12.99 or annual for $129.99.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Blakeintosh said:


> Box only. Lifetime service is still $549.99. The promo code takes $100 off the Bolt+. The only service deal that I've gotten lately is the monthly service for $12.99 or annual for $129.99.


If I can ask - who sent the email?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Blakeintosh said:


> Box only. Lifetime service is still $549.99. The promo code takes $100 off the Bolt+. The only service deal that I've gotten lately is the monthly service for $12.99 or annual for $129.99.


Yep, I just was at tivo.com checking this out and can confirm similarly: discount applies only to the box, not to a lifetime subscription purchased with the box. 

Also confirmed that the discount applies to all Bolt (Bolt, Bolt+) models.


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm in a similar situation. I took advantage of the brief Bolt+ sale that Amazon had last weekend, selling it for $370. Now I need to decide on if I want to pony up $549.99 for lifetime, or go with Annual service. If I can get the discounted $129.99 annual service on it, it would take 4 years, 3 months to hit break even on Lifetime service. Plus isn't the extended warranty included with monthly and annual service, but not Lifetime?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Blakeintosh said:


> I'm in a similar situation. I took advantage of the brief Bolt+ sale that Amazon had last weekend, selling it for $370. Now I need to decide on if I want to pony up $549.99 for lifetime, or go with Annual service. If I can get the discounted $129.99 annual service on it, it would take 4 years, 3 months to hit break even on Lifetime service. Plus isn't the extended warranty included with monthly and annual service, but not Lifetime?


Correct, TiVo's "continual care" coverage comes with the monthly and annual subscriptions, but not lifetime.


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

So what are other people that have recently gotten a Bolt or Bolt+ doing? Are you going with Monthly, Annual or Lifetime service? Up until the introduction of the Bolt and the updated service plans, I always went with Lifetime. Now I'm debating if I'll ever see that kind of investment out of my Bolt+, with the demise of the CableCard looming and no clear path for TiVo to IPTV in sight.


----------



## remichel (Jul 31, 2003)

*I just received the following email from TIVO
Transfer your Lifetime service for only $99!*

*The Once in a lifetime deal you've been waiting for.*

For a limited time, transfer lifetime service from your TiVo Series 2 or Series 3 DVR for only $99 with a purchase of any new TiVo BOLT™1. Seriously, we've never offered a deal like this before! TiVo BOLT is the best TiVo ever! You get:

• Streaming apps like Netflix and Amazon Prime with all your live TV and recorded content.

• SkipMode which lets you skip over entire commercial breaks at the touch of a button.

• Jaw dropping 4K quality.

The TiVo all-in service plan is regularly $550. You save $450 when you buy a new TiVo BOLT and Transfer your lifetime service for just $99! Stay on the couch, but act now!*
Offer ends April 10th.*


----------



## oldradio99 (Nov 23, 2005)

Guess I am calling Tivo tomorrow.

Since my Tivo's last 5+ years, Lifetime makes the most sense.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

$250 off Bolt+ and lifetime. $750 for the bundle:

TiVo DVR Summer Meltdown Sale 2017 - Buy Now and Save.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Actually, it's $800, not $750. Still a decent deal.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow, not bad. Wish I hadn't looked. Will try to abstain.

I have one Bolt (the original white one w/much smaller HD) and I really like it a lot. If it weren't for Rovi now I would love it even more.


----------



## DFranch (Apr 12, 2002)

Yeah, I just saw this, and I'm thinking of upgrading my Roamio Plus to the Bolt Plus. $800 is $75 less than I paid for my Roamio with lifetime 3 years ago. I've been told that the menu's and apps are much faster on the bolt vs. the Roamio. Any truth to that? If not, I'll just stick with my Roamio.


----------



## iReyes (Nov 28, 2015)

Just got the email today as well. Annual service on my 3 year old Roamio is coming up. I think it's time for an upgrade!


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

iReyes said:


> Just got the email today as well. Annual service on my 3 year old Roamio is coming up. I think it's time for an upgrade!


See if you can get lifetime on your Roamio for $99 4-tuner or $199 6-tuner then sell it on eBay.


----------



## DFranch (Apr 12, 2002)

Well, I pulled the trigger on the Bolt Plus with lifetime. I got the 3 year extended warranty, $40 didn't seem too bad for that. Hopefully I can get at least $400 for my Roamio Pro with lifetime on eBay.


----------



## iReyes (Nov 28, 2015)

chicagobrownblue said:


> See if you can get lifetime on your Roamio for $99 4-tuner or $199 6-tuner then sell it on eBay.


Do I just call TiVO and ask for it? Or is there some kind of promo one would ask for?

UPDATE: I called and asked for it. They said no at first but I basically said that if I wasn't able to get this, I would just cancel service on the box. He called Level 2 support and they approved. Hooray!

How much do you think I could get for the 6-tuner w/ 3tb HDD? Or perhaps I will keep it now for the 3rd TV. Would I need 2 cable cards in that case?


----------

